# How doctors are bought off by medical device makers



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

How doctors are bought off by medical device makers (NaturalNews) When it comes to advertising, are doctors really immune? Every year, millions of dollars are spent by pharmaceutical companies and medical device manufacturers in attempts to win over physicians. All-expense-paid trips to Hawaii, season tickets to sporting events, lavish dinners, expensive wine, T-shirts, hats, key [...]

*Read More...*


----------

